# Ordered Foodsaver



## RobertParsons (Sep 27, 2011)

I ordered the V3880 chef model. 

I have three pork loins I cut into steaks, and two packs of pork steaks to freeze. 

I will also can some meat when I get my AA 921.

God Bless Us All

RP


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

pressure canning is addictive!!! 

I have a food saver machine that I haven't used before, so I'm going to give it a shot tonight when the dehydrated eggs are done. 

What kind of food are you planning on doing in your AA 921?


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

When we seal meat in our food saver with a bone in, we fold a paper towel over the bone to keep it from punching a hole on the bag.


----------



## RobertParsons (Sep 27, 2011)

Dakine said:


> pressure canning is addictive!!!
> 
> I have a food saver machine that I haven't used before, so I'm going to give it a shot tonight when the dehydrated eggs are done.
> 
> What kind of food are you planning on doing in your AA 921?


first will be cooking beans, and from there canning stews and soups.

Adds a whole new dimension to storing food.

Let me know how the eggs turn out. never thought about dehydrating scrambled eggs.

Robert


----------



## RobertParsons (Sep 27, 2011)

Freyadog said:


> When we seal meat in our food saver with a bone in, we fold a paper towel over the bone to keep it from punching a hole on the bag.


 Good tip. I will be storing a good bit of meat.

Robert


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Dakine said:


> pressure canning is addictive!!!
> 
> I have a food saver machine that I haven't used before, so I'm going to give it a shot tonight when the dehydrated eggs are done.
> 
> What kind of food are you planning on doing in your AA 921?


I'd like to hear more about the eggs,when you get time.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Also, a tip for foodsavers. Wet food, such as raw stew meat or chicken breasts, can damage the foodsaver unit by pulling in the juices into the machine during the vacuum process. What we do it put the portion that we will vacuum into the freezer in a plastic bowl, and freeze it part way, enough so that the juices won't run under the vacuum. Then, put it into the foodsaver bag and seal away.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

What kind of food saver does everyone recommend? I have never used one before.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

We have the same model.
My wife liked the old one better because it was easier to use.
Now she has to get the bag in just right and she says it wastes more bag than the old unit.
She does like the accessories hose and the plastic containers.
She vacuums things like lunch meat and cheese and leftovers in them.
The jar sealer also works great.

Good tip about partially freezing wet stuff before sealing.


----------

